

John Cleese - a lecture on Creativity - blackhole
http://vimeo.com/18913413

======
ColinWright
Here are some previous submissions of this or related items:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1604148> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639049>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1671845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2524122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2878511>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3124871>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3561007>

